# Best Price for Windows 8.1, 64-bit version??



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

So far I found it at $92, no tax, free shipping.

FRYS.comÂ*|Â*Microsoft

Can you do better?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

It's an OEM...I'd rather have the retail version....but nice find.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

Where would you find a retail version, what is the price, and why would you rather have it?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The OEM versions are the same as the Full, minus MS Support, at a considerable savings.
The OEM is $100 on Newegg.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it may be even cheaper to track down a copy of 8.0 then upgrade to 8.1 free. Microsoft did not create a retail version for 8.0 so you are able to use system builders.


----------

